# Tximeleta123 nos ha regalado ya más de 1000



## Gévy

OE, OE, OE, OE,
OE, OE... 

Un mouton aux ailes de papillon, une plume à la patte et le sourire aux lèvres, gambade allègrement et fait mille pirouettes sur le forum des fous du français-espagnol. C'est notre souffle d'air frais, qui s'amuse à aider et amuse en aidant. C'est un gai feu-follet aux idées toujours bonnes. 
On a bien de la chance d'avoir connu cette môme qui nous a offert plus de mille messages (toujours sages ? )

Bravo, Tximeleta, merci mille fois et plus.

Gros bisous et toutes mes félicitations !

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Tximeleta.

ZORIONAK

Siempre eres de una gran ayuda, corazón, y siempre diciendo cosas bonitas .

Un abrazo muy fuerte de tu ... (¿o era este otro?)

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

¡*¡Felicidades Tximileta por tus primeros 1000!!*
​


----------



## Paquita

Hace tiempo que no lo hemos tomado juntas ... Pero ¡qué difícil encontrarte...! 

Sí, ya está, es que miraba abajo y se me olvidaba que también puedes puedes estar arriba ...

*Felicidades*, amiga. 

Y continúa deleitándonos con otros mil mensajes.

Por ahora, mil ***​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena, *Tximeleta*!
¡Por fin llegaste a los 1000!

Yo sabía lo del lobo con piel de cordero pero ignoraba que detrás de una linda mariposa hubiese una ovejita que brillara con luz propia. ¡Nos gustas!

Un beso.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Güauuuuuuuuu! ¡Qué de cariño! ¿y es todo para mí? ¡gracias, gracias, gracias!

Tengo la sensación de haber estado petardeando por el foro durante mucho tiempo y ¿sólo mil?. No puede ser. Con lo pesada que soy. ¿Seguro que has contado bien Gévy?  Mira que tu PDA me parece un poco extraña.
Pero ya verás...de la que coja carrerilla...te vuelvo loca!
Muchas gracias por abrirme este congrats, querida Heavy digo Gévy.


Eskerrik asko, querido Antpax. Ya desde pequeño fuiste una preocupación para tus padres, pero cuando creciste, ya ni te cuento! 

Querida Inés, ¡cuánto me gusta cruzarme contigo en el foro! ¿por qué no te pasas más? Hay tanto agua entre nosotras y sin embargo te siento tan cerquita.  Un beso muy fuerte.

Paquita ¡corazón! tú siempre tentándome con tus exquisitos desayunos (aunque claro, aquel en el que se te fue la mano con el *tabasco*, me dejó el estómago _delicadito_) . Me he reído mucho con la foto de las ovejas, aunque ya sabes que yo soy más de andar por las alturas! así que me identifico más con la segunda.

Víctor ¡guapo! No te fíes de la pequeña mariposa porque realmente soy mala, mala, malísima y ¡feroz!    Un besazo.

Gracias a todos chic@s, que disfruten del finde ¡qué yo pienso hacerlo!. 

Besos mil


----------



## Gévy

Jejejeje, tellement "Heavy" que le site en lien nous est "forbiden" !!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡1010 ya!
*
estaría .... para perderme esto .

*T*ant de messages
*X*hantoptère papillon (pas facile celui-là )
*I*cône
*M*alicieux,
*É*blouissante
*L*umière du forum,
*É*ternelle 
*Tximeleta*, on t'
Aime

Un beso

​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Arantza:

Por fín he descubierto el porqué de tu nick:

*"Tximeleta El nombre de esta mariposa es Iphiclides Podalirius Feisthamelii pero comúnmente es conocida como chupaleches".*

Aunque te imaginó más como *un cormoran* http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:YSTfsw1Bxe4J:www.zoowebplus.com/datos/cormoran.html+cormoran&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=es&client=firefox-a  
dominando el horizonte  y cuidando a sus "renacuajos" contra viento y marea.

Como buena euskaldun, no podemos omitir lo más importante:             la comida que debemos tomar juntas, acompañada  de un buen cognac, armagnac o pacharán. ¡Tu eliges la fecha y yo el restaurante!          ¡


----------



## GURB

Hola TXIMELETA
Imaginar, imaginar...yo te imagino viviendo en un pueblito vizcaíno, pero rodeado de ... o...
¿Me equivoco? En todo caso 1000 felicitaciones por tu primer milenio. Es siempre un placer compartir contigo ideas y opiniones.
Un abrazo


----------



## Namarne

Pero bueno, ¿Tximeleta es una oveja valiente o una mariposa sentimental? 
Aquí no hay quien se aclare. Yo felicito y me voy. 

Jordi
(Felices 1.000 primeros posts.)


----------



## Yul

Cher Tximeleta

1, 2, 3. 

À toutes les fois que tu sautes sur la patinoire du WR , tu fais "le tour du chapeau"*, comme seuls les grands champions savent le faire.

C'est sûrement la fièvre du printemps ou celle des séries éliminatoires du hockey qui me fait penser que tu es un des grands du WR...

Le comble, c'est que tu es un champion modeste et toujours aidant.

J'aime beaucoup te lire.

Yul

*tour du chapeau : [Québec] [SPORTS] au hockey, exploit qui consiste à marquer trois buts durant le même match.
note: pour tout avouer, la fièvre du hockey vient de nous tomber dessus, alors que nos Canadiens  commencent demain les séries éliminatoires pour le championnat de la Coupe Stanley, symbole de la suprématie au hockey.


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Perdón por el retraso en contestar! He estado un poco liada. ¡Menos mal que he encontrado un kit anti-estrés y ya me siento mejor! 
En las ocasiones en las que esto no funciona, me doy una vuelta en la moto y eso sí que es infalible.

*Martine*: ¿Has estado contando ovejitas o haciendo un poco de deporte ...? Muchas gracias por ese arco iris de mensaje que me has dedicado.

*Gévy*: A mí en vez de mensaje de "forbiden" me ha salido uno de "error" 

Tina: ¿¿¡¡Chupa-qué!!!??? ¿Es que quieres pelea?  ¡Mira que usar mi nombre vulgar! Tienes más mala leche que el que hizo este anuncio! Aunque bueno, para mala leche...
Pero tú si que sabes como hacerte perdonar: una buena comida, un buen cognac y una deliciosa charla. ¡Vale! Vete reservando que en una hora me planto en Irún. 

*GURB*: Siento romper el encanto, pero ¡ya me gustaría a mí vivir en un sitio tan bucólico! Aunque rodeada de montañas y de verde...también hay mucho de asfalto.
¡Ah! Y el placer, sin duda, es todo mío.

*Namarne*: A ver si nos aclaramos, porque esto ya empieza a ser del todo confuso. ¡Si ya da miedo hasta viajar! Y eso que nosotros hablamos bien castellano, aunque ahora, eso sí, de inglés...algunos andan "pez" (eso o que confían poco en sí mismos).
Te tengo "_confundío_". Es normal; solo a mí se me ocurre poner un nick que significa mariposa en euskera pero pongo el dibujo de una oveja lacha (ardi latxa). 
Te agradezco de verdad que te pases por aquí. Moltes gràcies, Jordi.

*Yul*: Querido Yul, te aseguro que si saltara a la pista de hielo de WR con patines, en vez del "tour du chapeau" iba a hacer el "tour de cou" porque me iba a _romper la crisma_ *** . Te empeñas en cambiarme de sexo pero te aseguro que soy una mariposa hembra. Espero que disfrutes de los partidos y que gane tu equipo. Es un placer tener noticias tuyas.

** romper la **crisma *
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. *descalabrar* (‖ herir en la cabeza).

Gracias a todos haberme dedicado parte de vuestro tiempo. Espero seguir disfrutando con vosotros mucho tiempo más.

Un beso 

Arantza


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES QUERIDA TXIMELETA!
Además de la gran ayuda que nos das, nunca podemos olvidar tu amabilidad que hace compartir informaciones contigo en estos foros un verdadero placer.

Félicitations mon amie et merci pour tout!

Je t'envoie un très grand bisou 
On t'aime beaucoup...

Cristina


----------



## Tximeleta123

_¡Bueno, parece que hoy no consigo controlar al ordenador !_

Quería contestarte, *Cristina* y no hay manera. Y tú, tan cariñosa como siempre. No te olvides de que... y aunque parezca lo contrario...***. 

Por todo eso: ****

Un beso

Arantza


----------



## Domtom

Muchas felicidades *Arantza* por tus 1000 escritos, tan serviciales y tan acertados. 

Un petó,
Lluís


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Domtom ¡cuánto tiempo! 

Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones y también por el petó (a pesar de que Gévy nos suele surtir generosamente, nunca me sobran ).

Me alegra volver a leerte, te he echado de menos.

Un beso para tí también.


----------



## chics

Uf, aquí llego corriendo, que casi me pierdo la fiesta... ¡1011 ya! Muchas gracias, mariposilla con abrigo de borreguito, por todas tus aportaciones tan simpáticas y tan majas, además de útiles, me encanta encontrarme contigo por aquí.
Petonets.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Eeeeeeeeeeeeh Cris! 

¡Mi asesora musical favorita!  

Pues sí, ya 1000 y pico mensajes petardeando por aquí. Y disfrutando de gente como tú, que me hace reir tanto con sus anécdotas (entre las dos hacemos un libro ¿eh?) .

Un verdadero placer cruzarme contigo. 

Mosutxuak (Petonets)


----------

